# What would you do with this old shotgun?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My dad gave me this old shotgun, that belonged to my grandfather, to keep in my safe and to keep in general. This thing has pretty much no bluing left, none. The walnut is dull and oily etc.. and the butt plate or pad is missing. I remember growing up that it had a leather lace-up butt pad on it, but I don't think that was original. This gun still goes boom when you pull the trigger even though it probably hasn't been shot in 15 years. I never intend on using it for anything, but would obviously like to keep it in working condition. I'm going to take some steel wool to it and knock off some of the rust and oil it down for now. The fact that it is so worn is part of its value to me, but it is in an unprotected state with no bluing. Have a professional do a total restore on it? Also, lets see how good some of you are. What make and model is it?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It's either a very old Browning A-5 or a remington Model 11?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

It looks like an old Browning made in the late 50's. If you want it restored I have the tools and the goodys to do it with.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like a Browning to me also. I'd call Cajunbob.


----------



## Browning A5 (Jun 7, 2009)

Same thoughts as LG, possibly a 16ga. or 20. If you go on the browning web site you can look up the serial number to find out the tear it was made. The original butt stock had fn on it for the plant in Belgium, if that is wear it was made. They were built in Belgium and Japan.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

I agree with lezz go have a gun very simillar to yours it is a remington made under the Browning patent 16 ga and I love that gun


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

If you have it restored ie. blued wouldn't that take away from the value? My dad did that to one years ago. Nice gun anyway.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Either a Browning or Remington model 11. Darn fine weapon. Clean it and keep it.

Charlie


----------



## Doc C (Mar 10, 2007)

Take a look at this Remington Model 11. It has a similar stock and that same stamp on the barrel just in front of the receiver.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/userimages/4133/950944942/wm_1375013.jpg


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*old shotgun*

Looks like a Rem 11 (made under Browning patent probably in early 50's), 12 ga.. No knob on handgrip of stock or checkering typical of Browning A-5. What do I know-I'm no expert on shotguns for sure!!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

12ga. Belgium made we have 4 just like it great gun.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I should have said 12ga. Belgium made Browning


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I have 2 of them and love them , they were my fathers and grandfathers but in much better shape. Fix her up like new !


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I go with the remington on browning patent. very nice guns.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

redduck said:


> I go with the remington on browning patent. very nice guns.


 x2. refurbish, display it, pass it on.( family)


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a remington model 11 just like it. The blue is worn off of mine also. Mine is still a shooter. 

Just clean it up a little.

If you take the front stock off, there should be proof mark on the bottom side of the barrel if I remember right. I can look at mine this weekend and compare


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good guesses everyone. I know what it is, I was just getting some guessing going cause it is based on the Browning design. It's a Remington Model 11A, 12 GA. Looks like Remington stopped production in 1947. I would doubt they made many during WWII and I know my grandpa had it before they moved to Lake Jackson in the early 40s. So it probably goes back to at least the 30s.

http://www.remington.com/library/history/firearm_models/shotguns/model_11.asp


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Do not re do this gun old guns are worth more uncleaned and old looking than reblued


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> It's either a very old Browning A-5 or a remington Model 11?


 X2,try some RB17 and 4/0 steelwool,then use Outers cold blue on it to give a bit of color...after you do this,rub it down daily for about a week with an oily cloth....each time you rub it down it will smooth out the colors....


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I wonder where I can get a replacement butt plate?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the short barreled verion of that gun (Rem mod 11) that I keep loaded with 00 buck as a home defense gun. It was probably a quail gun in it's former life. Great shooting gun. Any good gunsmith should be able to get the parts you need for it, or at least build them. Keep in a honored place in the safe. It's earned it.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Numrich SPELL gun parts or www.dixiegunworks.com


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Do not re do this gun old guns are worth more uncleaned and old looking than reblued


Correctamundo, its a Rem, Browning doesn't have that thing-a-ma-jig in front of trigger....WW


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Correctamundo, its a Rem, *Browning doesn't have that thing-a-ma-jig in front of trigger.*...WW


ditto, have one and it doesn't have a thing-a-ma-jig either. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Restore it*

Have it proffesionally re-Blued and find a Jeweller who can re-cut/engrave the original markings perfectly after the Blueing job. I had a 1911 Stevens side by side 410 and had this done and it brought top dollar and then some. Thats a gun to keep forever being it was Gramps and it is worthy of a proffesional restoration.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> I have the short barreled verion of that gun (Rem mod 11) that I keep loaded with 00 buck as a home defense gun. It was probably a quail gun in it's former life. Great shooting gun. Any good gunsmith should be able to get the parts you need for it, or at least build them. Keep in a honored place in the safe. It's earned it.


You are absolutely correct. My dad said grandpa shot many a quail with it. He ran a bunch of dogs and we have some old pictures of some of those dogs riding on the running boards of those old cars. I'll try to dig some of those pictures up sometime.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i'd use it as a decoy weight......

pretty much worthless as a boat paddle

hope this helps......


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Galazan has a ton of period reproduction butt plates, but I don't know if they have one that will fit that gun?

http://www.csmcspecials.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=3


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I would put it up and call me as soon as possible to dispose of it properlly, I don"t want anyone to get hurt.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Question was "what would you do with this shotgun ?"
I would have it blued, and wood refinished, then take it dove hunting.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

remington model 11, have my dads in the gun safe


----------



## Tactical Hog Control (May 27, 2009)

Sell it to me LOL

I believe I would restore it.

Jed


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Other than sentimental value, the weapon itself was produced in large numbers and there are still a ton of them available. Last one I bought in the mid '90's was $125.00, and the one I shot since age 17 or so (til a couple years back) I paid less than $100 for it. 

Park or blue the rusting parts and keep shooting. Watch the recoil springs though. They get weak over time.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

They're a workhorse, and, like Ernest said, not worth a lot of money. Personally, I'd have it reblued. Refinishing does lower the value on some guns but it depends on what condition they're in to begin with. I don't think you would hurt the modest value of that gun, and anyway, you want to keep it and shoot it. As far as worn parts, don't borrow trouble. If it shoots good, just shoot it. Those old guns will still be shooting good when they pat us in the face with a shovel.


----------



## Hardhead1012 (Apr 2, 2008)

put it up and don't shoot it.....lol


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*levelwind*

You have such a way with words!!! they comfort us and make us want to look forward to the future!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Have it restored and enjoy it. Why not? You're not going to sell it or at least I hope you wouldn't sell it.

TH


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*shotgun*

As previously stated by several others, since it has sentimental value to you, you would/should not sell or part with it. I would do the work required to maintain/preserve it so that you can pass it down to your son. No more, no less.


----------

